# aFe intake for the VR6



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

https://afepower.com/afe-power-54-46405-momentum-st-pro-5r-cold-air-intake


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

It's been a while since I've looked at mods for a NA motor. Numbers look impressive.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Too bad that California doesn't make the cut on these


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> https://afepower.com/afe-power-54-46405-momentum-st-pro-5r-cold-air-intake


This is so tempting......


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

A4MOS19 said:


> Too bad that California doesn't make the cut on these


Print a sticker with some CARB Exempt # and slap it over the intake. LOL.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

knedrgr said:


> Print a sticker with some CARB Exempt # and slap it over the intake. LOL.


When you get smog'd, they will verify the CARB Exempt #. If it doesn't match the letter, you fail.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

It's been a decade since I've slapped a CAI on a car, but $380+ seems steep for this?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Just not worth the $$$ IMHO for what will effectively be a noise-maker (and a looker when you open your hood). Just put a drop-in K&N in the factory box.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> When you get smog'd, they will verify the CARB Exempt #. If it doesn't match the letter, you fail.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yeah, my comment was in jest. This is one of the many reasons for me not living in CA.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ToySlacker said:


> It's been a decade since I've slapped a CAI on a car, but $380+ seems steep for this?


It's a little steep. But it's been like 15 years since I'd also slapped a CAI on an NA motor. IIRC, I'd paid around $250 for an AEM CAI for my Honda Accord.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

13 hp at peak rpm. Only the price looks impressive to me LOL


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

My mpg suffered when I had a cai. Step on it just to hear to noise.


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

This along with an under drive pulley set, larger throttle body and some headers should easily get us into the 350 hp / 350 ft/lb range.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

sayemthree said:


> 13 hp at peak rpm. Only the price looks impressive to me LOL


Same here, and it's not even aluminum, just plastic. Most gains are probably from the oiled cotton filter over the intake box.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

kootenaydub said:


> Same here, and it's not even aluminum, just plastic. Most gains are probably from the oiled cotton filter over the intake box.


Plastic is a better insulator of heat, so it minimizes heat transfer from the engine bay

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

kootenaydub said:


> Same here, and it's not even aluminum, just plastic. Most gains are probably from the oiled cotton filter over the intake box.


Pretty much :laugh:


----------



## DallasLoneStar (Jan 2, 2020)

Been a while since any updates... who has put this intake on and what are your thoughts IRT power, sound, MPG?


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

Don't have one and wouldn't buy one. IF you want HP increases that are really noticeable, build yourself a 50 shot N20 kit. Beyond that, trade your Atlas in for something with snails. Explorer ST, Audi Q7, etc.


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

Installed this on wife’s Atlas (got on preorder) it sounds great and reusable filter FTW. Smoother tubing , better air box and more VR6 noise...


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

https://youtu.be/bU5eApRFqQM


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

too expensive for what it just is...

scroll down and someone posted a DIY method that costs less than $45.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Sugar Bear said:


> too expensive for what it just is...
> 
> scroll down and someone posted a DIY method that costs less than $45.


It may not look as clean with the lower portion of the OE box still there but you can't argue about the price. The gains (what little you get) will be the same.


----------

